# Craft beer bars in USA



## Beersnob (24/6/18)

Can anyone advise me on some good bars/breweries to visit in LA , LAS VEGAS AND NEW YORK? I'll me a week in each city. Cheers


----------



## Schikitar (25/6/18)

New York - Rattle N Hum (West)


----------



## Mall (25/6/18)

NYC - 127 W 43rd St, Heartland Brewery & Bar


----------



## Mall (3/7/18)

Also, I also catch the F or G train to "Other Half Brewing", 195 Centre St, Brooklyn. There later this year... 

Brooklyn Brewery is a must of course.


----------



## Jez (8/7/18)

Blue Palms on Hollywood Boulevard in LA is well worth a visit. Surly Goat in LA is also good if you can find it. It’s an unmarked black door on Santa Monica boulevard. Walked past it twice before I worked out where it was


----------



## Brewno Marz (8/7/18)

There is soooo much choice in LA & NYC. Vegas is more Coronas, Bud, Heineken & SNPA. My recommendation is stop by a bar, select your beverage from the multiple craft brew taps, tip well early and enjoy. Note the “tip well early” advice...


----------



## jackgym (9/7/18)

If it's anything like the South where I did a tour of New Orleans, Memphis, Atlanta etc they have "local" beer on tap everywhere.
I simply asked for their most popular IPA and enjoyed them all. Also available at Walgreens (chemist chain) and bottle shops.
Even had it on tap in a shopping mall in Atlanta. I bought a pizza and said to the bloke, "A beer would go well with this". He said, "look next door". Beer on tap.


----------



## golfandbrew (9/7/18)

Download the Brew Guru app from the Brewers Association. It will guide you to breweries pubs, and bottle shops around the USA. Or just check out their website. www.craftbeer.com

Cheers!


----------

